# Game 13: Nets @ Blazers



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Game 13: 
NJ Nets 
@ 
Portland Trail Blazers 
​

*







@







*
(5-5) - (5-7)​
*Date: Wednesday, November 22th*
*Time: 7:00p.m. PST*
*Arena: Rose Garden*
*T.V.: NBALP, FSNNW *
*Nets' Last Game: Loss*
*Blazer's Last Game: Loss*
*Last Meeting This Season: Blazer Win*

*Blazer's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Juan Dixon*/*Jamaal Magloire*/*Travis Outlaw*​

_*VS.*_​

*Nets' Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Marcus Williams*/*Antoine Wright*/*Uncle Cliffy*​*
Key Matchup:​*







VS










*Blazer Freak's Keys To The Game:*
Like always, we need to feed it to Zach and get him going early. Jack needs to run the offense like he has the last few games, and we need to hit our open shots in early part of the game to either get a lead or keep it close.

*Team Report:*


> NBA schedule-maker Matt Winick did the Trail Blazers no favor. Four days after Portland's 86-68 pummeling of New Jersey on the road, the Nets visit Portland for a return date. Normally, it's difficult to beat a team twice in four days. That will be doubly hard in that the Nets are one of the teams expected to make the playoffs in the East, with All-Star-caliber threats such as Jason Kidd, Richard Jefferson and Vince Carter.


*FOXsports.net*​
*Predicition: Blazers Win*
*Prediction Record: 3-2*(W-L)


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

[email protected] vs. Krystic should be a good matchup of young centers. I'd like to see Webster go off early and put some pressure on VC and RJ.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> [email protected] vs. Krystic should be a good matchup of young centers. I'd like to see Webster go off early and put some pressure on VC and RJ.


I've gotta say I like the origionality of calling LaMarcus Aldridge [email protected] Or even @. Cause he's where it's @. 

Let me try something - 

JJ swung the ball round to Roy who lobbed the ally oop and @ slammed in down. 

No, don;t like it. And the search goes on.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Another slow start. We just can't hit anything early! Looking better now though.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sergio! He's breaking down the D!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Bummer that wasn't a sec sooner!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Well it looks like I'm not only the only one posting in this thread but the only one viewing it,,,,so Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer had a very shinny nose!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Not looking good.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mgb said:


> Not looking good.


The two members reading this must like my in depth analysis!


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

mgb said:


> Well it looks like I'm not only the only one posting in this thread but the only one viewing it,,,,so Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer had a very shinny nose!


I think you mean *shiny*.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

What's with Randolph's low minutes. Was he just unproductive? I'm trapped out in rural Washington.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

meru said:


> I think you mean *shiny*.


You making fun of my accent??


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Krstic really went off early (looking at the stats) - was that bad defense by LaMarcus?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Reep said:


> What's with Randolph's low minutes. Was he just unproductive? I'm trapped out in rural Washington.


They talk like Nate didn't like how he was playing so he's bench him. I'm not sure if it's that or what.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

meru said:


> Krstic really went off early (looking at the stats) - was that bad defense by LaMarcus?


No, he was Zach's man and I think that is what Nate was unhappy about.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Ah, nothing quite like being at the game and posting on BBB.net at the same time. Life is good.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Bad shot from Sergio.

Way for him to make up for it though!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I wouldn't pull Sergio so quick. But I guess being so short on his shot might mean he's getting a little tired.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Ah, nothing quite like being at the game and posting on BBB.net at the same time. Life is good.


Seriously? That would be sweet!


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

What happened? From within 2 to down by ten again.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We need to put our bench back in.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

mgb said:


> Seriously? That would be sweet!


Seriously.

I'm here with Hap in fact.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

meru said:


> What happened? From within 2 to down by ten again.


Nate took Sergio out.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I'm here with Hap in fact.


Hey Hap!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I think it's time to start Sergio.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

im just checking out the box score but it looks like we started the second half strong. lets keep it up!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Boy this team is streaky, ain't it?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

mgb said:


> Hey Hap!


Hap says "Hello."


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Why isn't Zach going deep?

No more of this turn around on the outside crap.

Zach is a Forward, not a guard!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

HUGE 3 from Jack!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

A 1 point game!!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Another huge 3 from Jack!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Blazers Lead!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yea!! What a steal by Outlaw and shot by Zach!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

woohooo!!! im "watching" the game on espn gametrack and this is great were up 92-90 and outlaw is having a great game it seems to me. Clutch steal. And ZBO and Jack with clutch free throws. lets take this.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What A Defensive Stand!!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Shotclock violation!!??


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The garden is rocking right now!!

It was so loud in here I didn't hear the shot clock buzzer go off a minute ago!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

If the Blazers score here, this place is going to explode.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We can trade baskets now! Just have to make ours!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

What a huge offensive foul on the Nets!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

OFFENSIVE FOUL ON THE NETS!!

Martell is playing great!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya, that was a little to aggresive, but it worked!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

lets make these free throws and its a wrap!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Who took the offensive foul?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes, Zach is a beast!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Who took the offensive foul?


Martell!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

booo to stephen graham. wtf! seriously!

and what was that guy in the stands doing? he looked like he was rubbing his nipples underneath his jersey...


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Wtf Graham!!!!


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Stephen Graham is the biggest piece of trash on this team. Why would he give carter the easy and1? Hes cut.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

How stupid. Why Graham?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Just hit the FTs and this game is over.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

O My F'in God. Why Put Graham In. Why.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Why the hell does Nate think Graham is a good defender?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> Why the hell does Nate think Graham is a good defender?


Even I couldn't come up with a rational answer on this one...unless he's afraid of Webster or Outlaw getting torched. But apparently no diff.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Mvp! Mvp! Mvp!


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Nightfly said:


> Just hit the FTs and this game is over.


Not if they make a 3


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Excellent win!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

oh man, we coulda made that a lot easier by fouling since they didn't have a timeout.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

6 total turnovers?!?!?! Way to go!

Jack leading the parade with 0 TOs in nearly 28 minutes (to go with 17/5 assists/4 boards)


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

YES!!! that was a great game. Zach is an All-Star this year no doubt about it.

I like how dickau was on the floor for a grand total of 1.1 seconds.

Looks like we got NJ's number, hopefully we meet them in the finals!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Great night for me.

First, my Zags beat #2 North Carolina at Madison Square Garden to boast our all-time record against ACC opponents to 8-1. 

Then my Blazers beat the Nets for the second time in a week.

Also, Adam Morrison with 26 points, 4 rebounds and 2 assists.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Great night for me.
> 
> First, my Zags beat #2 North Carolina at Madison Square Garden to boast our all-time record against ACC opponents to 8-1.
> 
> ...




Yeah Zags, you had the trifecta tonight.

I bash Nate a lot....deservedly so....but tonight he flat out coached Lawrence Frank. The only time I can remember screaming at the tv was when he inserted Steven Graham into the game late when he hadn't really played that much the entire game.

This team is really fun to watch....win or lose.

Oh and Zags you forgot about the continued good play of Aldridge.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Yeah Zags, you had the trifecta tonight.
> 
> I bash Nate a lot....deservedly so....but tonight he flat out coached Lawrence Frank. The only time I can remember screaming at the tv was when he inserted Steven Graham into the game late when he hadn't really played that much the entire game.
> 
> ...


Aldridge has played decent as of late. I've been impressed with his tear drop fade away, but he needs to muscle up and play big downlow.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Yeah Zags, you had the trifecta tonight.
> 
> I bash Nate a lot....deservedly so....but tonight he flat out coached Lawrence Frank. The only time I can remember screaming at the tv was when he inserted Steven Graham into the game late when he hadn't really played that much the entire game.
> 
> ...


Aldridge started off well, but ended up shooting 4-12...but he still did pretty good. 

Jarrett Jack is clutch. I'm lovin him. Steven Graham needs to be


----------



## bodyman5001 (Jul 1, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Yeah Zags, you had the trifecta tonight.
> 
> I bash Nate a lot....deservedly so....but tonight he flat out coached Lawrence Frank. The only time I can remember screaming at the tv was when he inserted Steven Graham into the game late when he hadn't really played that much the entire game.
> 
> ...



I haven't paid attention to what Frank is doing with the Nets but it seems that the Nets fans want him gone pretty bad. I could be wrong, but I was just reading their forum and they don't seem to like him.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Blazers2121 said:


> Aldridge started off well, but ended up shooting 4-12...but he still did pretty good.


2 of those were because the offense broke down and he ended up with the ball with 1 second on the shot clock, and had to throw up wild shots


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Blazers2121 said:


> Aldridge started off well, but ended up shooting 4-12...but he still did pretty good.
> 
> Jarrett Jack is clutch. I'm lovin him. Steven Graham needs to be


Zendon Hamilton is still available and Ha is available again, right?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> YES!!! that was a great game. Zach is an All-Star this year no doubt about it.
> 
> I like how dickau was on the floor for a grand total of 1.1 seconds.
> 
> Looks like we got NJ's number, hopefully we meet them in the finals!


If we make the finals, I won't care who we play. :cheers:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> 6 total turnovers?!?!?! Way to go!
> 
> Jack leading the parade with 0 TOs in nearly 28 minutes (to go with 17/5 assists/4 boards)


I just had to quote this so I could see it again and make sure I was seeing it right.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

6-7......that much closer to 30 wins! woo hoo!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

DENHAM BROWN

Cut Graham and sign him. He's a decent scorer, we could use another one off the bench. God Graham really pissed everrryyyonnne off tonight.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> DENHAM BROWN
> 
> Cut Graham and sign him. He's a decent scorer, we could use another one off the bench. God Graham really pissed everrryyyonnne off tonight.


C'mon. Graham hadn't played all night and I'm sure he wasn't expeting to go in the game in the last minutes of a nail-biter. Nate shouldn't have put him in in that situation.

He earned that position on our team. He's better than Brown, and he sure as hell is better than Ha... (okay, I admit he doesn't have that big gaped-toothed grin, but still).

Give me a break.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> DENHAM BROWN
> 
> Cut Graham and sign him. He's a decent scorer, we could use another one off the bench. God Graham really pissed everrryyyonnne off tonight.




Luke Jackson. Smart decent shooter who is from here. If healthy he's just like A_am Morrison with more defensive hustle...

editors note: That comment was not a slam again A_am


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I thought the Graham substitution was weird too, but to Nate's credit, after the screwup of Graham fouling Vince for the three point play, Graham was out of the game for good. 

besides, it's not like there's any guarantee one of our other bonehead forwards wouldn't have made the exact same mistake in his place. Randolph AND Outlaw both threw up shots with the clock running out very soon after. 

this team just isn't used to actually being competitive. I think it's a little surprising to everyone.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Luke Jackson. Smart decent shooter who is from here. If healthy he's just like A_am Morrison with more defensive hustle...
> 
> editors note: That comment was not a slam again A_am


He'll never be healthy, he's had a bad back since his rookie year. If Boston kept the Kandiman over him, I don't even wanna touch him.

And ProZach, it's not just this game, in the SA game he tries to dunk it over everyone and continously misses dunks when he could have just layed it up. At times he can be good, but most of the time he is overly agressive and puts us in wholes with offensive fouls early.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I thought the highlight of the game was at the end when Jarrett Jack couldn't even watch Zach shoot the game winning free throws.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> And ProZach, it's not just this game, in the SA game he tries to dunk it over everyone and continously misses dunks when he could have just layed it up. At times he can be good, but most of the time he is overly agressive and puts us in wholes with offensive fouls early.


All that may be true. My only points where: He's better than the two players I mentioned, and Nate shouldn't have put him in in that situation.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ProZach said:


> All that may be true. My only points where: He's better than the two players I mentioned, and Nate shouldn't have put him in in that situation.


Yes, I agree he shouldn't even be in that situation, but I'd like to atleast see him be cut and check out some other players that might be able to offer more.


----------

